# Dean Koontz new book signing in Oceanside, CA tomorrow



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that Dean Koontz has released a new book about his beloved golden, Trixie, and will be signing books in Oceanside, CA tomorrow (9/20)! It's not close for the majority of you, but in case some lurkers are close I thought I'd pass it along (plus let you all know about the book).



*FOR TRIXIE *

Dean Koontz is best known as a prolific horror novelist, with mammoth best-sellers like “Dragon Tears” and “Intensity.” But his writing has a softer side. He and his wife, Gerda, are major supporters of Canine Campanions for Independence (CCI), which trains dogs to assist people with disabilities. 

Their dog, Trixie, who died in 2007, was a former Canine Companion. Living with her inspired a sequence of books, the newest being *“Bliss to You: Trixie's Guide to a Happy Life,”* and the author credit reads: “by Trixie Koontz, dog, as told to Dean Koontz.” He will be signing copies Saturday the 20th, beginning at 11 a.m.; book royalties go to CCI. The event is at the CCI's Dean, Gerda & Trixie Campus in Oceanside. Information: cci.org or (760) 901-4300.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

He is by far my favorite author. I own every one of his books in hardback. I will be sure to get this new one as well. I wish I were closer.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Dean Koontz has released a new book about his beloved golden, Trixie, and will be signing books in Oceanside, CA tomorrow (9/20)! It's not close for the majority of you, but in case some lurkers are close I thought I'd pass it along (plus let you all know about the book).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going?


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I love his books and especially the ones that Trixie authored  Have them both...I would love to be there to get his signed book but can't travel that far...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I'll go and pick up a few copies for my mom and her golden retriever lover friends (and one for me, of course!).


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

riddle03 said:


> He is by far my favorite author. I own every one of his books in hardback. I will be sure to get this new one as well. I wish I were closer.


I've read a few of his that I really like. "Lightning" is the title of one of the ones I can remember the name of. I really like the 2 books he did with the guy that was albino or allergic to sunlight. Been several years so I can't remember.

My mom and uncle get pretty frustrated with his publishing company as they keep buy the same books because they are published under his name now instead of his pen name, and they keep changing the covers of his books to look like a new book and they keep falling for it and buying it again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed with him some after his last novel about a golden. He is very nice. Tell him "Hi" from me! LOL!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Argh! What a zoo! And it wasn't because of all the darling canine companions in their smart yellow vests either...

I got there at 11:30 (it started at 11, but took me an hour to get there). I bought my books and got a number for my turn to get them signed. #285. Ouch. How long could it take though? By 2 PM, they were up to #90. I finally left with my unsigned books in hand. Oh well. All the money goes to a good cause and I got to see a ton of really cute puppies in training and full fledged companion dogs...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OHHhh, so sorry! That's too bad. I don't think there is anyone I would wait in line to see anymore. : )


----------



## Edmond Humm (Jul 23, 2013)

*My Golden, Magic.*

I've read Koontz for years and I am sure he has had an influence on my writing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When I signed up here the night of Andy's diagnosis, it wasn't but a couple days later Meggie's Mom posted this quote from Dean Koontz's "A Big Little Life" about golden retrievers I just love:

"May I tell you a secret? You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul."

Isn't that the truth?


----------

